# Frog not able to eat



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I have noticed that one of my Oyapocks was looking very thin and saw that his tank mate was getting big. I pulled him out the other day and put him in a plastic tub that has a footprint similar to a 10g. I have put flies in with him a few times now and when I went to open the lid today there were still many flies left. I watched him and saw that as he went after flies his tongue did not come flying out far at all. He seemed to have trouble getting them. Not that he couldn't see them or wasn't interested, it's just that his tongue did not fly out as far as all of my other PDFs. Any thoughts? I would love to figure out what is wrong with him as I think he is rapidly losing weight. Thanks.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Could it be Short Tongue Syndrome corralated with vitamin A deficinecy?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Here, read through this thread. I went through nearly the same thing and after a few weeks my frog has finally began to eat flies again. Hope it helps, good luck.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-deficiency.html?highlight=vitamin+deficiency


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

randommind said:


> Here, read through this thread. I went through nearly the same thing and after a few weeks my frog has finally began to eat flies again. Hope it helps, good luck.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-deficiency.html?highlight=vitamin+deficiency


I read that thread. It does sound like that's what you've got going on. Randommind, good to hear your pumilio is doing better!
Doug


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will see what I can do and hopefully he gets better.


----------

